# ISO Cornbread Sweet muffin



## GA Home Cook (Aug 11, 2013)

One of our local resturants has a cranberry muffin that appears to be a mix between cornbread and a sweet muffin.  I have search high and low for such a recipe with no luck.  The local establishment wont give up the recipe.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 11, 2013)

I did a Google and found several similar to this one.  I bet the day old ones would be nice for stuffing a chicken.

Cranberry-Cornmeal Muffins recipe from Betty Crocker


----------



## bakechef (Aug 11, 2013)

This is a very good sweet corn cake, I hesitate to call it cornbread because it is more like a cake.  We really enjoy it because this is the style that we prefer.

This might be a good starting point.  Those that I know that enjoy sweet cornbread like what you'll find at Boston Market, really love this recipe.

I skip the corn kernals at the end.

Kittencal's Kitchen » Blog Archive » Moist Sweet Cornbread


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 11, 2013)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]You can substitute any other kind of berry, including cranberries, for the blueberries, or you can use c'raisins[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*BLUEBERRY CRUMB MUFFINS*[/FONT]​
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_Ingredients:_[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 cup all-purpose flour [/FONT]
1-1/4 cups corn meal
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 cup and 2 tablespoons white sugar [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]3/4 teaspoon salt [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 tablespoon baking powder [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1/2 cup vegetable oil [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1-1/2 egg [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1/2 cup milk [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1-1/2 cups fresh blueberries [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]3/4 cup white sugar [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1/2 cup all-purpose flour [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1/4 cup and 2 tablespoons butter, cubed [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2-1/4 teaspoons ground cinnamon [/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Instructions:[/FONT]*

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Preheat oven to 400 degrees F. Grease muffin cups or line with paper liners. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Combine 1 1/2 cups flour, 3/4 cup sugar, salt and baking powder. Place vegetable oil into a 1 cup measuring cup; add the egg and enough milk to fill the cup. Mix this with flour mixture. Fold in blueberries. Fill muffin cups right to the top, and sprinkle with crumb topping mixture. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]To Make Crumb Topping: Mix together 1/2 cup sugar, 1/3 cup flour, 1/4 cup butter, and 1 1/2 teaspoons cinnamon. Mix with fork, and sprinkle over muffins before baking. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Bake for 20 to 25 minutes, or until a toothpick or cake tester comes out clean. [/FONT]


----------



## Addie (Aug 12, 2013)

You just have to add sugar to any corn muffin recipe to make it sweet. Also New Englanders add more flour than corn meal. This makes it less gritty. For those that live in the deepest part of the south fail to understand how we can eat our muffins so sweet and cake like. Sometimes I will add cream style corn in place of the liquid or at least some of it. Depending how many muffins I am making, I mix the cream style corn with the milk. It makes for a really nice moist muffin.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 12, 2013)

This sounds fabulous, thank you 



Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]You can substitute any other kind of berry, including cranberries, for the blueberries, or you can use c'raisins[/FONT]​
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*BLUEBERRY CRUMB MUFFINS*[/FONT]​
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_Ingredients:_[/FONT]
> 
> ...


----------



## GA Home Cook (Aug 12, 2013)

thanks guys


----------

